# Just Burned a Firestorm



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

I just recieved a new Firestorm last week. Although I had to reprogram the remote after recieving it (a very simple procedure in which you plug the remote into the Firestorm and it more or less does the rest) I went ahead and added 10 of my own custom made calling sounds. This unit is amazingly simple to program. With a lttle free time and a computer you could literally create any sound and load it into this rig. The remote is a joy to use, with an LCD display, the letters are pretty small but us blindies can overcome that by setting it on the blind-man mode in which it displays bigger letters showing only the sound number. That may get difficult to track with a 200 sound capacity, I chose to keep my bi-focals on. The machine itself is not much heavier than my old 416 and sound clarity is great. Programming sounds onto it is the simplest thing, so long as you can file sounds and retieve them. Simply click on the sound and click where you want it, then push the load button to save. It will take about every format I can think of, mp3,wav and many others. The remote has a set timer, volume meter, two preset sound buttons and I haven't tried the Foxbang yet but can hardly wait. When I do, I will sent you a picture.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Right on thanks for the info..


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Great review. Thanks for posting.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That is a great review JT thanks for posting it.

I read that another of us blind guys took one of the small magnifiers, the kind they sell in drug stores about the size of a credit card and taped it to his remote, he said it magnified the whole readout so he didn't have to put his glasses on to see it or take them off to shoot.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Thats some good info Youngdon, I watched a video of a hunt I did awhile back and was surprised at how much reflection I was getting off my specticles. I finally found time to get in a hunt. Here's a little info on the Foxbang that I posted on the Foxpro Forum: My new Firestorm caller came with the Foxbang. I took it out yesterday and managed two coyote. Most importantly is how well the Foxbang works. The first dog slipped in and winded me before I could get a look at it. I picked up movement on the far side of a wash at about 200 yards, the coyote was slipping back out. As I repositioned my gun and sticks for the shot, the remote slipped off my leg (I like to lay the remote on my leg while calling) and fell on a rock, this set off (iniciated) the Foxbang, which I have set to Coyote Distress on volume 9. The fast exiting coyote slammed on the brakes and gave me a standing' looking over his shoulder shot. I have no doubt that the Foxbang stopped that coyote, and saved my hunt. Albeit, by accidently dropping the remote. Fact is, the Foxbang works!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice post JT, I like the thought of foxbang and wish I had it on my FP. I doesn't matter how you got them as long as you did. Good idea on the coyote distress, most guys I've talked to have it go to prairie dog disstress and that never made sense to me. One more thing about us guys that carry eye glasses, wear them with the lenses inside your shirt if you hang them on your collar, even the arms can give off reflection so I try to put them in my pack.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

This is causing me to start jonesin for some predator kills. i have not shot anything over my firestorm as of yet but my time is coming.(whenever these darn 100 degree plus days stop. Day 19 today with more coming and no breaks in sight. Good news today ran into a guy thats got some land south of here with some big bobs and a few yotes on it and said I could hunt anytime.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Good story JT, some day I'll get a e-caller, I know some areas here that you could fill a pickup with yotes as there's so many and so few predator hunters, there's probably 15 or so just around my place and I'm on the edge of town, I'm new at the calling part cause if you wanted to shoot a yote you took a drive any where and shot one and be home in an hour.


----------



## gonefishn (Jan 28, 2010)

I have a FireStorm on order. What sounds would you use to call in hogs? Can you call them in with distress sounds or some of the hog feeding or fighting sounds? Just wondering what works best for people.


----------

